# Wowc Erie



## Scott C (Apr 20, 2004)

Since the GNWC has canceled, is the WOWC event canceled as well. i dont think it should be this premature in the week. buckeyes know how much the weather can change around here. i am not suggesting to fish in seven footers, but come on, cancelling on thursday does not make sense. if we can fish, lets fish!!! GOT BAIT???


----------



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

Scott,

WOWC is still on for Sunday. Looks like weather is going to cooperate and it should be a good weekend.

Matt D


----------



## skipjack (Apr 7, 2004)

just got back from erie,recieved phone call thursday saying GNWC was cancelled.
ASSumed both tourneys were cancelled.
oh well


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

What a croc! There goes any chance of points for this event. I wish people would get their acts together.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Hell..I cant believe they canceled it...The lake doesnt look that bad.
The tourney was scheduled for Sunday, right?
I have never heard of one canceled that far in advance!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I just wish Bernie had checked with John to find out what he was going to do and let someone with more experience with Ohio weather offer some input in making the decision. If he had contacted John he could have told us that the WOWC was still on when he announced the GNWC cancellation. Oh well, it's too late now for me to head back up. Darlene took advantage of the situation to go to Rogers sale for the day and to one of the kids house in Pa for the weekend. Gotta keep the shop open. Wish you were runnin' these things Ray, lol.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info Ray .  Now if we could only get you back to posting as much great info as you used to !


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Ray..That about sums it up!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for posting this. Now at least we know what's going on. I think that Bernie needs to listen to the advice given him by John and Marc.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Although I Dont Fish Any Circuits I Agree About How Much Work Goes Into Putting One On...its Alot Of Volunteer Work That Most People Dont Know About...also,i Have Been To Seminars That Mark Brumbaugh Has Put On...he Is One Top Notch Guy.


----------



## Scott C (Apr 20, 2004)

john and marc sacrifice time on the water also, at indian and alum marc came to the weigh ins solo, thus being they took time out of their tourny time to drop john off at the scales to help get things going. marc would then head back out, thats going the extra mile, or maybe more. HATS OFF TO BOTH OF YOU!!!


----------

